# Pine Sap



## sweetmusic (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, I got my new pack/cart goat prospect yesterday and am delighted with him EXCEPT he was living with pine trees. Drippy pine trees. Pine trees that must have been AIMING at the goats.

His ears are covered - and I do mean covered - with sticky black goo from pine sap mixed with dirt. And he's pretty liberally sprinkled elsewhere. 

Combing isn't going to get these sticky spots out. He needs some serious cleaning. I'm reluctant to coat him in DL Hand Cleaner from the garage but am not sure what else dissolves or softens the sticky mess. Any ideas for the best way to remove pine sap from a short haired goat?


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Work on only small areas. Edges.

Try peanut butter. 

Also that alchol based hand sanitizer could work.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Dawn dish soap.


----------



## sweetmusic (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm realizing that this boy needs a complete bath, something I rarely consider for a goat. He's been living with some right stinky bucks, and the pine sap is ground in to a dirt layer pretty much all over him. His ears are the worst because the fine short hair is being pulled and irritating the skin.

The very few times I've bathed a goat I used Orvus paste, but that won't remove this sticky stuff. Sounds like Dawn is in our future when it gets warmer this afternoon.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

I really like Desolves-It to remove Pine sap.

[url="http://www.amazon.com/Solv-C...w.amazon.com/Solv-Cleaner-2260 ... gy_k_img_b

It is... Non-toxic, non-carcinogenic, 100% organic citrus based, Biodegradable, Removes grease, oil & tar.

Or peanut butter may work.

Good luck with the poor sticky, dirty boy! :shock:


----------

